# Cheeeeese....



## smokin jaynh (Apr 8, 2012)

So after reading a bit on the cheese forum here, am I to understand that no heat smoking is ok for the cheese....as long as theres smoke? I read anything under 90 is good but some will go absolute cold... True? Im planning to do some sharp cheddah real soon and I have a barrel smoker so it may be hard to maintain a cooler temp with smoke..


----------



## navyjeremy (Apr 8, 2012)

Most of us use the AMNPS to smoke our cheese.  It works amazenly well

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/amaze-n-pellet-smoker/reviews/4257


----------



## java (Apr 8, 2012)

get an amazen smoker, the easiest cold smoke you will ever do. i use mine for cheese, bacon, fish,eggs ect.

super inexpesive smoking accessory.


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

you can smoke cheese w/ a NEW soldering iron, a tin can, some chips and a cardboard box.

 I have done it a few times . Now i too have the amns and amnps .


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 20, 2012)

The guys have steered you right - either method should work well - just remember to wait the two weeks for it to cure


----------



## chefrc (May 14, 2012)

I've been using a Wood Burner, a deep coffee mug and an old beer cooler. Works real good. I just smoked 4 lbs yesterday with apple wood.


----------

